
Show HN: Localgov.fyi – Finding local gov services made easier - ybv
https://localgov.fyi/
======
ybv
Just a bit of a backstory: We wanted to make it easier to access local
governments, and started off building an engagement tool to connect with local
government officials on topics that matter most to us. As we iterated on it,
we learnt from our own experiences, and those of people around us, that it was
not easy to find government agencies and the services (anything from parking
ticket to business licenses) they provide. We are starting with a couple of
hundred cities and their online services and adding more every week. We will
also be adding county/state and other gov agency services (you might find some
already) so that there is a single place to find every government service.

Also as we built this, we realized that there is only a fraction of services
you can get online and most of them need multiple trips to the offices. There
is a huge wastage of resources in every agency building the same tools, and
often requiring residents/businesses to create multiple accounts to access gov
services. We intend to have a SSO to be able to access any gov service online.

Our aim is to make all local gov services accessible with a simple interface,
as most often gov websites aren’t easy to navigate and are very agency
focused. We are curious to hear your thoughts on how we can improve and make
it more useful.

~~~
alienreborn
Would be great if you also add how to file a (noise, parking violation, bug
etc) complaint in next update.

This looks like a great resource esp. for new transplants. Congrats on the
launch.

~~~
riskr
Absolutely. Ideally, we want to be able to integrate with 311 online services
which cities are using so that we don't duplicate it.

------
vlc
Very exciting! It's cool to have something which is specific for government
services given that so much focuses on consumer products when access to
government services is so behind!

~~~
riskr
Thanks. The eventual goal is to make finding and gov services delightful &
this is just a step towards that direction.

------
chasecache
Interesting! As a government contractor, I could see this being super helpful.
I'll keep checking in for updates!

~~~
riskr
Sure - we have been actively iterating with businesses and contractors that
have been working with local govs. We will have some interesting updates and
would love to get your feedback.

------
cphoover
How do we contribute?

~~~
riskr
For now, it would be helpful to know if there are any specific online gov
services that are difficult for you to access. We are still trying to get a
hang of what type of services do we prioritize to make them surface here?
Thanks.

